# Autumnprairie's WEIGHTLOSS Journal. 4 more #s to my 5% weightloss goal



## autumnprairie (Dec 26, 2011)

I am starting my official weightloss journal so please help! I will post everyday and a food journal


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 27, 2011)

You can do it!  Will be out here cheering you on!  

K


----------



## daisychick (Dec 27, 2011)

You can do it!  Hopefully trying to do this with the help of each other we can do it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 27, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> You can do it!  Hopefully trying to do this with the help of each other we can do it.


I am starting Jan 2nd seeing how I need to go shopping for food.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 27, 2011)

Way to go Autumn Prairie!

I am soooo looking forward to us bringing out the skinny babe within!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 27, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUm-vAOmV1o[/youtube]


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 27, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUm-vAOmV1o[/youtube]


That is hilarious RTG!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 27, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUm-vAOmV1o[/youtube]


I LOVE IT!!!!! Thanks.


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Dec 27, 2011)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am starting my official weightloss journal so please help! I will post everyday and a food journal
> here is my now pic
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5143_2011-12-25_002_011.jpg
> 
> I don't have a 20's picture I do have HS pics on my Facebook if anyone wants to add me. dawnlee.lmt@gmail.com for FB


I sent a friend request at facebook.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 27, 2011)

BeccaJoVon said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I added you


----------



## RPC (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Luck, you can do it and you will be so happy you did.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 27, 2011)

OK here is what I have done today in working towards my start date of Jan 2,2012. I have joined the 7 day free trial at weightwatchers oinline.com. I live in the middle of NOWHERE. closest meeting to me is 50 plus miles so online it is. We also processed 9 of our rabbits today and will do 4 more in two weeks then I will have to weight a bit for more.

MY DH and I are saying goodbye to hormones and antibiotic foods and I am saying goodbye sweet tea and  to soda. I have already said goodbye to energy drinks.

THANK YOU EVERYONE who is cheering us on and please call me out if I start to slack off on this journal. I need to do this everyday so I am accountable so please help me do that.
My Ultimate goal is to lose 100 hungred pounds.


----------



## daisychick (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you going to wait to use your food tracker etc. on WW until you officially start on Jan 2 or will your 7 day trial run out by then ???  If you need any help navigating all the online stuff on their send me a PM or ask me, I am pretty familiar with all of it.      Just think you can have roasted rabbit and still lose weight.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 28, 2011)

How did you do today?  Did ya drink that water?


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 28, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> [url]http://www.thesmilies.com/smilies/military/drillsergeant.gif[/url]  How did you do today?  Did ya drink that water?


Yes Maam, I did and worked in my yard all day, cleaning and moving stuff, moving my rabbits tomorrow so my new does that I get on Saturday will be in with their friends and no rabbits or chickens.


Date: 12/28/2011


weight: ? still need a scale            

meds taken: yes 8 am 

Breakfast:
time: 10 am
weightwatcher points:7
what was eaten: raisin bran cereal and milk

lunch:
time:1:30
weightwatcher points:4
what was eaten: coffee and half/ half 2 cups



supper:
time:7 pm
weightwatcher points:18
what was eaten: 2 bean burritos

snack:
weightwatcher points:4 
what was eaten: raisins & 6 ozs sprite

workout routine for today: worked in yard all day, moving rocks, fence and picking up pecans,


I missed it by1 what does it mean if I don't make my points?


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 28, 2011)

It means you have to do ten extra pushups!!!!!

   

sorry.  its the caffiene.

One point is not a biggie, but you could get you a small bag of almonds.  A few almonds will give you that point, and some healthy protein.

Good job today!  Just a little while longer and we will FEEL the difference!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 28, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> It means you have to do ten extra pushups!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will feel awesome, hint I also rescued a goat today


----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

Rescuing goats has to burn a lot of calories.  (I saw your pics in your journal)    Glad you got her out!  

I made a weight loss journal and posted some pics.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Rescuing goats has to burn a lot of calories.  (I saw your pics in your journal)    Glad you got her out!
> 
> I made a weight loss journal and posted some pics.


 going to go find your journal


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 29, 2011)

Just for those of us trying to lose weight (me included)!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

Date: 12/29/2011


weight: ? still need a scale            

meds taken: yes 7 am 

Breakfast:
time: 6:30 am
weightwatcher points:13
what was eaten: DH cooked omelette and bacon, coffee w/half anf half

lunch:
time:12:30
weightwatcher points:2
what was eaten: V8 juice



supper:
time:7 pm
weightwatcher points:7
what was eaten:  rabbit and rice with mushroom gravy



snack:
weightwatcher points:4 
what was eaten:2 peanutbutter cookies & 20 ozs sprite 4 oz cranberry juice

workout routine for today: worked in yard all day, moving fence and moved the rabbits,
cleaned up rabbits and put refuse in compost pile on the other side of the yard 

made my total of 34


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 29, 2011)

ya done good!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks


----------



## daisychick (Dec 29, 2011)

How was the rabbit?  It sounds so good . You did great on food and exercise today!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 30, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> How was the rabbit?  It sounds so good . You did great on food and exercise today!


I love rabbit, it is very flavorfull and it is all white meat too. They say it is on of the best meats you can eat for protein and low in fat.

The biggest bonus is I raised it so I know it wasn't given hormones or antibiotics


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 1, 2012)

How ya doing lady?

Did ya get your scale yet?

Go on, put on some bright red lipstick, and fluff your hair.  Then go plan out your meals for tomorrow.  Try to lose just ONE more pound.....when you lose that pound you wont have to think about that one again!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 1, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> How ya doing lady?
> 
> Did ya get your scale yet?
> 
> Go on, put on some bright red lipstick, and fluff your hair.  Then go plan out your meals for tomorrow.  Try to lose just ONE more pound.....when you lose that pound you wont have to think about that one again!


I got home today from being away actually did bad at breakfast but really well for dinner last night and it was so good, grilled swordfish, spinach and tomatoes, green beans. tonight I had sub way and borrowed from the extra for this weekend.

I will start recording again tomorrow.
 Happy New Year.
I did my hair this weekend I will take a picture and post it.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 2, 2012)

Good morning fellow weight loser (meant in the best way and in no way the loser way)    I did really bad the past week and I am back on track.......again.    I added some entries to my weightloss journal.     Let's kick this new year off with a bang and lose some fat and gain some lean hot muscle !  !!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 2, 2012)

I LOST 2 POUNDS!!!!! 230


----------



## daisychick (Jan 2, 2012)

2 pounds !


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Jan 4, 2012)

Still there?  

Are you too busy working out to post?  Or are ya out strutting your hot stuff?

How did you do yesterday?

enquiring minds want to know........................


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Still there?
> 
> Are you too busy working out to post?  Or are ya out strutting your hot stuff?
> 
> ...


I am still here, Been super busy but I am doing ok with diet.

yesterday I didn't eat much but I had chicken for lunch and deer meat for dinner and tonight I will have more deer meat for dinner.
I need to get my but to the store. What kind of slim fast drinks do you drink?

I hate to eat breakfast so maybe I will do better with a drink.

For exercise I have been working in the yard, rearranging my house and picking up pecans.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

*Date:*     01-04-12

*weight:*   230

*meds taken:*   yes

*Breakfast:
time:*  9:30 am
*weightwatcher points*:  3
*what was eaten:*    coffee w/ half and half 



*lunchtime:*
*time:*     12:30
*weightwatcher points:* idk
*what was eaten:* ramen noodles



*supper:*
*time:*    6:30
*weightwatcher points:*
*what was eaten:* cheeseburger homemade let, tomatoe, onion, pickle mustard

*snack:*
*weightwatcher points:*         4
*what was eaten:*        20 oz  sprite

*workout routine for today:* worked in the yard and on the barn, swinging the hammer and repairing the barn floor


Is there any pp counter stuff that I don't have to pay for that lets me know my points 
the ww journal where you add what you ate rather than the fat, protein etc?
THanks ahead of time.
I have a smart phone that I can add it to


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

Stopping by to say "hi" and read up on your journal.   
Looks like you are doing great.    

I had to go back and add a few days of what I ate.  I think I am caught up now, at least for the days I wrote down in my WW journal.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 5, 2012)

Try this link, maybe it will help:

http://www.calculator.net/weight-watchers-points-calculator.html


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

Just popped in to Send a CHEER!  

Keep up the good work!  

You CAN do it!  

K


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 6, 2012)

Good Morning! Wishing you well on your weight loss journey today  You can do it!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 7, 2012)

I am still on my diet haven't been feeling well,  I hurt all over and my flexril is not helping  

*Date:* Saturday the 7th

*weight:* 229


*meds taken:*  yes

*Breakfast:
time:*  830
*weightwatcher points*: 3
*what was eaten:*    coffee and half and half



*lunchtime:*
*time:* 
*weightwatcher points:* 
*what was eaten:* none



*supper:*
*time:*   530
*weightwatcher points:* 30
*what was eaten:* burritos homade (2)



*snack:*
*weightwatcher points:* 
*what was eaten:* 



*workout routine for today:* worked in yard, mowed, and shoveled and raked


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

I know you're hurting, but keep going.

You can do it!

You are doing so well.   Best exercise is working outside.  

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 7, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> I know you're hurting, but keep going.
> 
> You can do it!
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey lady, You are one RED HOT MAMA!!!

COngratulations on more weight loss!   I hope you dont find this juvenile, but I am proud of you!  It's hard to get that weight of but you are kicking its butt!

You go girl!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 7, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Hey lady, You are one RED HOT MAMA!!!
> 
> COngratulations on more weight loss!   I hope you dont find this juvenile, but I am proud of you!  It's hard to get that weight of but you are kicking its butt!
> 
> You go girl!


Thanks *blushes*


----------



## daisychick (Jan 8, 2012)

You know the saying from "Finding Nemo"......Just keep swimming, just keep swimming.   That is what I tell myself all the time about my weight loss.   You are doing great!    And remember, no matter what comes up, just keep swimming.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

ok, how about I am here every other day :/

I am still on my diet I am finding I am not hungry and haven't met my points in two days. 

I am eating one meal a day I need to slimfast or something since I a onlt good for one meal. 

Sunday I had grilled rabbit. baked potatoe and pea salad about 15 points and 3 cups of coffee another 5 points since I love my half and half so a total of 20 points

I worked in the yard raking and cleaning got rid of a bunch of crap scrap around the property.

Monday I had baked chicken and a baked potatoe with green beans for a total of 10 points and another 5 with my coffee 
I cleaned a one of my sheds yesterday and raked some more, re-arranged my living room oh and I have lost another 2 pounds 

It is amazing what happens when you stop drinking soda and energy drinks. I have more energy now I hurt more because of a med change but I am too stubborn to stop. I am not sleeping much about 4 hours lately then I am off doing work of some sort. 
I hope everyone is doing ok.

I am down to 228


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

Keep it up!  

It is amazing cutting down on soda and energy drink will do.  

You can do it!  

K


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 10, 2012)

You're doing great, keep going!!! I like your activites, yard work and property clean up always feels good mentally as well as physically. Get rid of all the STUFF and make it look nice. And it certainly burns the calories


----------



## daisychick (Jan 10, 2012)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 12, 2012)

Today I had a good day, chicken, salad and a small baked potatoe, I worked in the yard. I moved a 4x8 foot piece of plywood across my yard in 30 mile hr winds blowing pushing the board into me, let's say it was a sight to see.  .

I also walked 9/10 of a mile before my knee went out. ( i am ok it does it all the time)  .

yesterday I cheated and ate cheese sticks my medicine is making where I am not hungry and have a lot more energy.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Today I had a good day, chicken, salad and a small baked potatoe, I worked in the yard. I moved a 4x8 foot piece of plywood across my yard in 30 mile hr winds blowing pushing the board into me, let's say it was a sight to see.  .
> 
> I also walked 9/10 of a mile before my knee went out. ( i am ok it does it all the time)  .
> 
> yesterday I cheated and ate cheese sticks my medicine is making where I am not hungry and have a lot more energy.


Being honest, I LIKE it.   Little cheats do happen.  But look what you did today.  Definitely worked off those cheese sticks.  

Keep going!  Take advantage of that medicine induced energy, but please make sure you eat.  Don't go all day and not eat.  That's not good for you.  

YOU CAN DO IT!

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 12, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## RPC (Jan 13, 2012)

Keep up the good work it is all worth it and you are doing AWESOME.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 13, 2012)

today I actually ate two meals,  egg salad then I had a hot dog for dinner, worked in the yard.


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 14, 2012)

You're doing great!!!:bun


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

I am starting to eat two meals a day now, I made chicken salad for lunch and I had a deer burger for dinner with 90 oz of water 3 cups of coffee and 2 glasses of tea.  I can't wait until payday on wed food in the house is getting scarce and I think I want to try slim fast for breakfast and lunch.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am starting to eat two meals a day now, I made chicken salad for lunch and I had a deer burger for dinner with 90 oz of water 3 cups of coffee and 2 glasses of tea.  I can't wait until payday on wed food in the house is getting scarce and I think I want to try slim fast for breakfast and lunch.


So glad you are up to two meals a day now.  

Keep up the excellent work.  YOU CAN DO IT!  

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks K


----------



## daisychick (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey!  2 more pounds down!   GREAT WORK!  I lost 2 this week too, if we can keep up this pace we will be looking great by summer!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 16, 2012)

I am loving having Slimfast for breakfast.  It really helps when I don't have to worry about eating to much in the morning.   I love the vanilla and the chocolate royal.    I buy the already mixed shakes and stick them in the fridge, found them cheapest at Wal-Mart, 4 for $4.78.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I am loving having Slimfast for breakfast.  It really helps when I don't have to worry about eating to much in the morning.   I love the vanilla and the chocolate royal.    I buy the already mixed shakes and stick them in the fridge, found them cheapest at Wal-Mart, 4 for $4.78.


That is where I will be heading on Wedensday.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you tried the strawberry?  Its pretty good!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Have you tried the strawberry?  Its pretty good!


I have never tried any of them so wish me luck in liking them. 

today I had chicken salad wrap homemade by me and chicken and dumplings homemade by me for dinner. water, coffee and my one 20 oz of icedtea. I miss my sprite but I am giving up soda with corn syrup then it will be giving up sugar. baby steps or rather leaps I gave up the hardest already, diet soda and energy drinks.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)

I am so happy I have lost 10 pounds. In one month. I am 224.2 I am at the doctor's


----------



## daisychick (Jan 17, 2012)

That is great!!  You are close to your first goal!  Keep it up!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

try the capuccino flavor I think that is my favorite. All is still going well. I hope eevryone is doing great too!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 25, 2012)

You are doing so good!!   Love it!      I will try cappuccino  flavor, I didn't know they had it!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

Keep going! 


ETA: Why won't that AWESOME smiley show up??


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Feb 10, 2012)

Stopping by to check on you.   You are doing great on weightloss so I wanted to give you a big


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 10, 2012)

Keep up the good work. In my first 5 weeks I have lost 4.6lbs! It's in my journal! I've quit writing everything down in a food journal but I am still keeping up with points in my head.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 10, 2012)

She lost it, I probably found it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 10, 2012)

I have made my 5% weightloss now for my new goal I want to loose another 5% which would be
209 pounds


----------



## RPC (Feb 10, 2012)

That is AWESOME good for you keep it up you can do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 10, 2012)

lady, I am so proud of you!!!!!

Strut your stuff!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 21, 2012)

I have gained 10# the only thing I can think of is all the stress of all that has been going on. I have a relative contesting the guardianship of A.     
I haven't been able to talk about it. Any ideas on how to keep this weight off?


----------



## daisychick (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been stressed too, and I am stress eater!!!  I tell myself every morning to get back on the wagon and I mess up by evening.    You can do it, just take it a day at a time.  Sorry about the family issues going on.   I really think stress makes your body go into survival mode and it hangs onto all the fat.  I hope things get better soon.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 21, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I have been stressed too, and I am stress eater!!!  I tell myself every morning to get back on the wagon and I mess up by evening.    You can do it, just take it a day at a time.  Sorry about the family issues going on.   I really think stress makes your body go into survival mode and it hangs onto all the fat.  I hope things get better soon.


like wise for you too


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 21, 2012)

oh wow.  

We could have a real coffee break over talking about stress and kids and custody battles.  I'm in a similar situation right now.  

Stress does add it the weight to you. I know it does it to me!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 22, 2012)

Not to mention that A is a TEENAGER.  (Note that I put the word in capital letters!)  A's a great kid but that factor alone is enough to give any parent grey hair.   

You all know why Momopause is God's second greatest gift to women is because by the time the fog clears, you can't remember what your teenager did to Piss you off so you can forgive them and still love them. 

And if there is a man in the house, you won't remember much about all the stuff he did to make you mad so you have to fall in love all over again because he isn't about to move out.


----------



## elevan (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (May 12, 2012)

things are starting  to quiet down and getting a routine with A. The custody battle is over for those of you that don't know I have permanent custody of A, so it is time to get back to weight loss.
I have gained back the 12 pounds that I had lossed so I am starting from scratch again 
Could use all the moral support I can get.
Thanks for listening


----------



## daisychick (May 12, 2012)

I right there with you.   I haven't gained or lost so that would put me right back where I started.      I know I can lose weight I just can't seem to get in the "zone" and do it.    Sending moral support your way.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 12, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (May 12, 2012)

minor set back, thats all.  Just put one foot in front of the other.


----------



## redtailgal (May 24, 2012)

Autumn Prarie.............how ya doin?  still on the wagon?


----------

